

Back in 2007, RIM Thought Apple Was Lying About the Whole iPhone Thing - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/12/back_in_2007_ri.html

======
stevenwei
I find it hilarious that the source of this article is what "Shacknews poster
Kentor heard from his former colleagues of the time".

------
fredoliveira
_Apple was effectively accused of lying as it was supposedly impossible that a
device could have such a large touchscreen but still get a usable lifespan
away from a power outlet._

As always, big leaps are hard to predict (classic innovators dilemma). I don't
find it hard to believe at all that RIM was doubtful about Apple's ability to
meet what they were announcing. They were working on their own products,
facing their own limitations - there's no way they could predict what a
company with a blank slate would come up with.

~~~
pwpwp
As nailer pointed out in a comment on the earlier thread [1], from RIM's
perspective the iPhone probably just _didn't_ have _usable lifespan away from
a power outlet_.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2043835>

